# snipey faces



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't see any picture to look at! I would love to see you portable standard.  My puppy may or may not be in that size range. The vet thinks she will be bigger than 22 inches, but I am not sure of that. 

My puppy has a pretty good muzzle and head. It is getting longer as she gets older. I thought her ears might be set too high, but they are now, at 17 weeks, quite a bit lower than they were when I brought her home, so I think they are going to be good to go. 

A snippy dog has an undefined chin and/or too narrow a muzzle. Some poodles have too heavy a muzzle, the opposite. Sometimes snippy dogs also have round eyes and a too broad skull. Poodles should have oval eyes, not much cheek and a narrower skull. 

Here are some comparisons:

My puppies sire as a young dog. He has a pretty good head:









Here is a dog with too heavy a muzzle:









Here are a couple snippy ones (sorry the first is blurry and the second small) The second one also has too round of eyes and too round and broad a head:

















Honestly, none of it really matters other than the way they look!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am not sure if I am right, but I think Lucy has a snipey face. I like muzzles that are more square at the end and have more chin. Mind you, I didn't buy her as a show dog, but if I bought another poodle I would like one with a better looking muzzle even if the dog is a pet.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lucy has a nice length of her muzzle, but her chin is small from a purely show standpoint so it makes her a little pointy. You should be able to see the chin more from the side and they are supposed to be squared off like you said. She is still really, really cute and has a great coat! Nobody is perfect!

So far my puppy looks terrific except that she will likely be too small for a standard from a show standpoint. I really don't care if she is 22/23 inches or 24/25 inches instead, honestly! I would much rather have her from a preformance, personality line. 

You can't really tell who is going to be close to the standard for a poodle until they are about 6 months old. I don't know for sure how she will look as an adult.

Here is her head at 3.5 months:








[I must figure out how you guys are doing the thumbnail picture]


----------

